# tips for using mandoline



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi, I am new here, so I apologize if my question has been asked already. I recently purchased an MiU Mandoline, and am having a devil of a time getting the hang of it. Are there any secrets or tips to using this thing? I watched a brief video demonstration at their website, and the fella makes it look so easy...like slicing butter, and how does he make that potato stay on the holder? I know I should be smarter than the machine, but honestly, I am stymied!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Can you be a bit more specific? What kinds of problems are you having exactly?

Jock


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have the Bron version at home but I have to tell you I have never used the charriot (holder). Now I do use a chainmail cut glove. To me nothing holds on to the food better than my hand. I will admit that I never used a cut glove until recently but.... I also have the scars to show for it too.

If your having issues using the holder than you could probably pick up a kevlar cut glove at the local food equipment supplier or specialty shop. 
BTW the kevlar is probably half the price of a good chainmail glove.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Thank you both for the replies. The problem I am having is in using the food holder. It seems to be too large for my hand, and also the food is not held securely, so slicing is awkward. After posting my question, I did a Google search and found a comment about a Kevlar glove...and decided that this is what I need, and not use the holder at all. Then I went to E-bay at just the right time. A seller had a bunch of butcher's stainless mesh gloves and I won a bid on one. It hasnt arrived yet, but will be glad when it does. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I suppose that I am living on borrowed time then. I have been slicing and shredding things with my Bron for many years, and have yet to be nicked. I don't even know where the food holder gadget is anymore.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I have a dandy scar across the end of the middle finger of my right hand, and slight nerve damage there, from a slicing "mishap" that required 5 stitches. Since then I have tried to be careful not to have a repeat. Yes, it is possible to use these machines for many years without incident. In fact, prior to the accident, I did think it could never happen to me. Since the glove I am receiving will be ambidexterous, I will probably also use it on my left hand whenever I slice or dice with a Knife...I expect it to provide really good grip too. By the way, those stainless mesh gloves can be sanitized in the dishwasher.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

A glove. Definately use a glove. The darned "safety food holders" simply don't work, especially if you're doing any kind of quantity.


----------

